# fsck options



## Niatross (Nov 4, 2012)

Basic question to everyone...

What options are you using when using fsck?

Example:


```
fsck -y
```

or


```
fsck-p
```

Also, 60 seconds after entering multiuser mode, fsck is run. What options (ex: "-y" or "-p") are being used when fsck is run in the background?


----------

